# Gary and James



## Opivy (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't know the sexes, so they may be named wrong =0.







James, a mystery mantis from mantisplace. Can anyone identify him? Here's some more pics (Also, notice his short antennae - I thought this would fix itself after a molt, but it didn't. Should this cause any concern?)






(my girlfriend in the background. She wont get near them =0











He/she is mean! I don't know if it can be sexed so young, I'm pretty sure it's L4 -

And Gary - my Giant Shield


























And my girlfriend, just bored and keeping her distance.


----------



## Opivy (Aug 26, 2009)

bump! I'd really like to have some more experienced people tell me what 'James' is.


----------



## bassist (Aug 26, 2009)

_Miomantis paykulli _


----------



## planetq (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep...that's what I was gonna say. Looks like Miomantis.


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2009)

bassist said:


> _Miomanits paykulli _


That first one does appear to be this. Hard to sex those using those pics.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 26, 2009)

haha, what is she scared of? they are a fraction of her size~


----------



## ismart (Aug 26, 2009)

My work computer stinks! &lt;_&lt; 

I cant see the pics.


----------



## Opivy (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for the replies =)

looking at pictures, I guessed that he may be a Miomantis - but I have read on here that they eat alot. For james it is quite the opposite - Compared to my giant shield he barely eats.


----------



## bassist (Aug 27, 2009)

Opivy said:


> thanks for the replies =) looking at pictures, I guessed that he may be a Miomantis - but I have read on here that they eat alot. For james it is quite the opposite - Compared to my giant shield he barely eats.


Same with mine.


----------

